# Is this worth $2500 or am I smokin' crack?



## IG (May 31, 2003)

Maybe I should post this in another manufacturer's forum since we're all drinking Ernesto's kool-aid . . . . 

I want to sell my Colnago Dream w/B-Stays. It has a full Campagnolo Record 10 Gruppo & Eurus wheelset. Is it worth $2500 or am I delusional??? 

I've put less than 600 miles on the bike and it had *0* miles when I bought it. It was originally purchased by a South Beach celebrity at _Due & Due_ in Cortina, Italy. The original owner kept it the box for a couple years and never rode it, he originally paid $4500 Euros ($5800 dollars) for the bike. 

I added the Eurus wheelset, Michelin tires, Record carbon cranks, Deda bar & stem. The photos show the bike in its current configuration as listed below:

Colnago Dream frameset with B-Stay carbon rear triangle (color NL10) 
55cm level top tube frame = 54.5cm tt
Colnago Force carbon fork 
Record headset
Deda Newton bars (44cm) w/ Lizard Skins bar tape
Deda Zero 100 stem (90mm)
Record brakes
Record carbon 10 speed shifter/brake levers
Record carbon cranks (172.5mm, 53/39)
Record 10 speed cassette (12-25) - if I can find it, I will include a spare cassette lock-ring 
Record BB
Record carbon rear derailleur
Record front derailleur
Record carbon seatpost
Colnago Hoskar saddle
Capagnolo Eurus wheelset - includes the tools that came with the wheels
_Newer_ Michelin Pro Race 3 tires

Aside from a couple _minor_ nicks, it's in _superb_ condition. 

>>> I wouldn't include the Elite bottle cages, Blackburn bag, Cateye computer, Look pedals & pump shown in the photos.<<<










































































What do you think it's worth?


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

If you want to get the most for it, you will have to part it out. Unfortunately the market for Aluminum frames is not good. 

But a full carbon record group in good shape should be worth $6-700.00, Wheels $4-500, Cockpit $150, frame $5-6. You might see close to $2k for parts, but you will have a tough time finding a buyer for the whole bike at that price.


----------



## Rage_Cycling (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice bike but yes your on Crack. Not worth 2500.00 unless you just rip someone off.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I paid 1400 for a mint C-40 full record/electrons, just sayin'


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

strathconaman said:


> If you want to get the most for it, you will have to part it out. Unfortunately the market for Aluminum frames is not good.
> 
> But a full carbon record group in good shape should be worth $6-700.00, Wheels $4-500, Cockpit $150, frame $5-6. You might see close to $2k for parts, but you will have a tough time finding a buyer for the whole bike at that price.


+1.

strath has it nailed, IMHO. As a whole, I would guess that your bike would sell on ebay for around $1400. Maybe $1600 MAX if someone had a hard0n for a Dream in your color or the previous celebrity owner.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice bike.

IMO if you decide to sell it complete -

Don't mention that it was owned by a celebrity. It sounds like a come-on.

Take off the bag, bottle cages, and pump. 
Place the saddle at horizontal in the center of the rails.
Move the stem down one spacer and ensure there's a short spacer on top of the stem.
Change the bar tape to black.

When you take pics, do so with a nice background and natural light.
Put the chain on the large front ring.

Hope for $2k.


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah - I was thinkin maybe around $1500.


----------



## IG (May 31, 2003)

icsloppl said:


> Nice bike.
> 
> IMO if you decide to sell it complete -
> 
> ...


Thanks, you've offered some good pointers.




chaulk61 said:


> Yeah - I was thinkin maybe around $1500.


I would part it out first, which I may wind up doing anyway.



Here's another thought . . . .

What I want is another steel bike. roadgalatin has his Colnago Master for sale on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170640220595&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT.

Sorry, this might be messy. 

Do you think I could buy RG's bike, swap components and sell my frame with his components for 'close' to what I paid for his bike? That way I would wind up with the steel frame I want and great components.


----------



## jischr (Jun 25, 2008)

I bought a 2000/2001 dream with 9-spd DA group, Mavic Kysrium Elite wheels and some carbon bits for $1,000 a couple months ago on ebay. If your bike was offered then I probably would have gone up to the $1,500-$1,600 range for it. Unless some one is looking for a dream the big draw (at least for me) is the paint. The components are the cream, the paint makes the cake.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

IG said:


> Thanks, you've offered some good pointers.
> 
> 
> I would part it out first, which I may wind up doing anyway.
> ...


LOL - Man, you are lucky that it is a 55 and not a 54. I saw that bike earlier today (i.e., I search e-bay every couple of days for Masters in 54 that I might be interested in) and was going to bid on it except for the fact that it is a 55.

If I were you, I would buy the bike on e-bay, swap over the parts, and then sell everything left over individually. If your Dream frame is in really good condition, you could get a decent sum for it. However, $2,500 for the entire bike the way it is, I seriously doubt it.

See, we aren't all drinking the Colnago Kool-Aid. While I really like Colnagos, I am not going to go out there and spend more on one than it is worth just because it is a Colnago. Brand new, my C50 and Cristallo, both with 2007 Record 10 on them, cost me just over $5,000.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

fabs have you posted pics of the current state of your C-50 ? I'd like to see the custom painted RAMs as I will have mine also painted...

I was thinking something like this


----------



## IG (May 31, 2003)

I had somebody tell me "Someone, somewhere wants that bike complete" and he was spot-on! 

This morning I sold the Colnago _complete_ to a really nice local gentleman who paid my asking price. :biggrin:

Just say _no_ to crack.


----------



## jischr (Jun 25, 2008)

Great way to start the weekend!!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> fabs have you posted pics of the current state of your C-50 ? I'd like to see the custom painted RAMs as I will have mine also painted...
> 
> I was thinking something like this


I never actually put the saddle or the bars on the bike. I still have them sitting in the basement and am thinking about putting them on ebay. I don't think the airbrush artist cleared them, and he and I got into it. Thought about suing him over it to get my $240 back along with the cost of the saddle and bars, but he probably doesn't have 2 cents to rub together. I'll try to take pics of them tomorrow and post them for you. Thing is, this new chatboard format has me all screwed. I cannot even see the pic you posted. Sometimes, progress sucks.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

yes I see it got lost, I will post another picture hijacking Ride-Fly's thread to you


----------

